# Iowa Shootout, 2nd Annual Carpet Classic



## mojo mcvee (Jan 1, 2008)

Iowa Shootout, 2nd Annual Carpet Classic- The Battle For I-80 
March 13, 2011. 
Doors open 7AM, Racing starts 11AM 
$15 first class, $5 each additional class 

Trophies will be awarded to the top five winners from each trophy class. 

Trophy Classes: 
17.5 Touring Car 
U.S.V.T.A. 
Short Course 
1/10 Open 

Three cars makes a class for those not listed. 
Top three cars from each heat must go to tech. 
See rules page for official rules. 
Please bring a table and power cord. 

Special Thanks To: Twin Bridges RC, IA Fast Track, Thunder Road Hobbies, Quality Motors, Speed Passion USA,Viper RC. 

and more to come...

www.twinbridgesrc.com


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

What are the rules for the 17.5 touring car class? I looked on the website and only saw rules listed under usvta ( 17.5 open speedo???) maybe there was a typo in the rules. Interested in coming over for the race from Indy, just want to make sure im ready and legal.


----------



## qcrc (Nov 20, 2006)

Yes open speedo. 1420g min weight and 5mm ride height. Pretty standard stuff. Come join us. We just picked up another sponsor for door prizes.


----------



## mojo mcvee (Jan 1, 2008)

jonesy112 said:


> What are the rules for the 17.5 touring car class? I looked on the website and only saw rules listed under usvta ( 17.5 open speedo???) maybe there was a typo in the rules. Interested in coming over for the race from Indy, just want to make sure im ready and legal.


Jonesy come on over to Twin Bridges RC Raceway you and your friends are more then welcome to race with us,we are expecting to have a really good race event on march 13th 2011.Hope to see you there.


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

Im planning on it. I am originally from Des Moines, and was planning on being back there that weekend anyway, so this will be something good to break up the drive back to Indy on sunday.

What kind of a turnout do you normally get for 17.5?


----------



## qcrc (Nov 20, 2006)

It looks like we are going to have between 15-20 17.5 cars.


----------



## qcrc (Nov 20, 2006)

Don't forget the time change this weekend, daylight savings, spring ahead.


----------

